# Trusting gun shop



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I went to a local gun shop the other day to look for a gun belt. No luck. But since I was there I wanted to check out some 1911's. No luck either. They sell a lot of Kimers and were completly sold out of 1911's. They had plenty of MP's and Glocks though. Anyway, after a while in our conversation and me showing him the pocket holster I made for my P-3AT I asked about micro 1911's. He went to the other guy working there and asked to see his carry gun. The guy asked if he was sure about it and then let him have it after he unloaded it. 

I was rather surprised and I don't think I would have done the same thing knowing that I (the customer) was armed and he didn't know me. It was nice to see the smaller version of a 1911 and I think it may work for me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You talking about the Officer model or the Commander? The Commanders around here seem to run good about 98% no matter who makes them. The Officers about 60% run good the other have some troubles but get them lined out over time. Now I am talking about Colts,Kimbers, and Springfield. The Colts seem to run the best of the bunch. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Baldy,my Colt is more in the 98% time:mrgreen:even with the crappy plastic trigger and stock sights!








Springfield Champion is about the same only crappy metal trigger!









Both shoot great just need a good smith to refine them.J.R.
p.s. Wilson mags make them sing,well worth the extra $$$$$$!


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I was rather surprised and I don't think I would have done the same thing knowing that I (the customer) was armed and he didn't know me. It was nice to see the smaller version of a 1911 and I think it may work for me.


I dont think very many criminals are gonna take the time to make a holster> That being said i still dont think i would hand my firearm to someone else i have never seen before unless i atleast have a backup.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I don't take my gun out of the holster for anyone. I get asked a lot, especially since they can't believe I have this "huge" revolver (also very irritating to hear constantly). I just say, "Not allowed, its loaded" and the subject is usually dropped.


----------

